# Download: GTA 4 Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Download: GTA 4 Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Download: GTA 4 Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1


----------



## g.Status (15. April 2009)

Nettes Wallpaper-pack 
Es wär aber besser,wenn noch paar Wallapper dabei wären die nur Liberty City präsentieren.


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (15. April 2009)

Sind nette Wallpaper dabei


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2009)

@ g.Status   Sowas etwa? 

Hud und Radar ausblenden, auf dem Bike in die erste Ansicht schalten, dann kann man das per Screenshot gut selber machen.


----------

